# critique my first bulking diet



## murph0110 (Jan 3, 2004)

want a good clean bulk. Here is my 1st cycle with my stats:

http://forums.anasci.org/index.php?showtopic=385&hl=

I will be drinking one gallon of water a day. I am 5'10", 174, BF is 12%. this is a 40%, 40%, 20% with 4200 calories a day.

Breakfast

3 egg whites
Oatmeal/cooked/instant
protein shake throughout day – 5 scoops

pre-lunch

5 oz turkey on 2 whole wheat bread

lunch

6 oz roasted chicken-white
p/b jelly two whole wheat 
banana

pre-workout

cottage cheese/lowfat/1 cup
baked potato
flaxseed oil - tbsp

dinner

12 oz steak
1 cup vegees
sweet potato

snack

yogurt
cottage cheese/lowfat/1 cup

please give me your feedback on both!!!!


murph


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 4, 2004)

You are eating a 12oz steak every night? Must be nice bro...$$$. It looks good but I would up the egg whites to about 6, or just add 2 whole eggs. Make sure your protein is about 2g/lb of bodyweight, and I would up the cals a few hundred if you can. Try to let 4200 be a bad day and shoot for 5000.


----------



## murph0110 (Jan 4, 2004)

thanks for the link i ususally go to costco and get wholesale they have good selection of meats and great prices but will definitely be mixing it up with lean burger and others...


----------



## lolo (Apr 10, 2004)

I Have a very similar Diet to murph0110 however I train first thing in the morning ie 5.30am. Do you reckon I should shuffle my diet around to accomadate the different trainingg time? Most diets seem to work around night time training or does'nt it matter?


----------



## heavy (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't see enough protein in there, what is the entire macronutrient breakdown on this diet? It does look clean and decent though, but looks to need more carbs and protein.


----------

